# International Experience Canada 2013



## glasgowcanuck (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been trying to find some info on the IEC programme and haven't been able to find the answers I'm looking for, hoping someone here could help point me in the right direction 

For the last few years I've been seriously thinking about moving to Vancouver. I was over last year and I fell in love with the place. As I'm quite young I think I'd prefer to try living there on a short-term basis under the IEC scheme as I understand this also helps with the points system?

I'm currently employed by a big investment firm and I think I could probably stay employed with them. I'm project-based in technology and I could hopefully just work Pacific Time out of the Vancouver office instead of GMT hours.

It is my understanding that you have a year upon receipt of the approval email to enter Canada. My main question is that if I were to apply for this scheme and be accepted but not make it over, could I re-apply at a later date and still be able to stay for 2 years? Or despite not actually going over, would this count as 1 of the 2 years?

Any help is greatly appreciated, hopefully it won't be long til I'm over there frequenting Tim Hortons all over again! 

Also, anyone interested in sending me over some Sleemans Honey Brown?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Each year is on its own so you cannot carry over the unused visa to another year. Your second visa will be good for one year only. 
A suitcase of Sleemens is on the way to you.............not. So sad too bad.


----------



## glasgowcanuck (Dec 9, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Each year is on its own so you cannot carry over the unused visa to another year. Your second visa will be good for one year only.


Thanks for the quick reply!

Thought that might have been the case. Would have liked the extra flexibility/time to help me sort stuff out so I could stay permanently should I decide to do that.



Auld Yin said:


> A suitcase of Sleemens is on the way to you.............not. So sad too bad.


Not even for a fellow Scot? 

Haha, cheers!


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Each year is on its own so you cannot carry over the unused visa to another year. Your second visa will be good for one year only.
> A suitcase of Sleemens is on the way to you.............not. So sad too bad.


You are so grumpy......why so negative??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jeesica2005 said:


> You are so grumpy......why so negative??


What are you talking about?


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

glasgowcanuck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been trying to find some info on the IEC programme and haven't been able to find the answers I'm looking for, hoping someone here could help point me in the right direction
> 
> ...


All the best,
Adam


----------

